# Horn not working (sometimes...) ?



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey all,

My horn doesn't seem to always work. If I repeatedly press on the button about 50 times it sometimes starts working (but obviously, I don't have that much time in an emergency). Anyone have this problem? I don't see a blown fuse or anything.

Thanks!
C.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Check the plug on the horn. Its probably corroded pretty badly. It should be right next to the hood latch. Give the contacts a good sanding.


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

It sounds like the horn switch in the steering wheel to me. Pop the front off and see what you see.


----------



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

I cleaned the connections on the actual horn, but they aren't rusty (the car was rust proofed many times). When I open the hood and press the horn, I hear a "click" from the horn relay on the left hand side. I don't have a spare one to swap in to try. Am I safe to assume that that's where the fault lies?


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

Unbolt the horn. It grounds itself at that point. Try sanding that area down and putting a little dielectric there before rebolting the horn.


----------



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

I unbolted the horn and re-bolted it. Still nothing. You don't think it's the relay fuse that clicks every time I press the button on the steering wheel?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Did you clean it up while it was off? If the relay is clicking, the horn should be getting power. Either the contacts on the relay or the horn are worn out, or a wire is broken.


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

If you can locate the clicking relay, test that when you press the horn, there is no power coming from the ACC pole. 

There's going to be a power +12vdc, ground, acc (goes to horn), and an input (from the steering wheel) to trigger the relay. If you pressing the horn and the relay clicks then you know it's getting power, and the input is good. You may have a poor ground or a broken wire between the relay and the horn. Use a test light to make sure power is going from the relay to the horn. If there's not, check the ground and if it's okay, replace the relay. If there is, check or replace the wiring to the horn.


----------



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

Replaced the relay and I got sound again! 
$20 relay but well worth all the hassle I went through just for such a simple thing.


----------

